# Stretching for Muay Thai



## Dizzy1 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi, just wondering how you stretch out to become an effective MT fighter. You must be pretty flexible to throw a good high kick. I was just wondering how the typical fighter stretches to get in fighting shape.


----------



## savior (Apr 2, 2007)

essentially you need to stretch every part of your body because MT involves every muscle. 

I cant describe all the stretches, but one muscle that is VERY important to stretch is your own neck


----------



## Dizzy1 (Apr 3, 2007)

I see. Do you have to be able to do a split in order to throw good high kicks? How to you stretch for that kind of flexibility?


----------



## neversubmit (Apr 5, 2007)

stretch everything. thats what i learned. everything is connected. if your elbows need to be stretched stretch your bicep, tricep, and your forearms. 

so when you stretch start from temples down. temples, neck, spine, shoulders, etc.

very important to stretch. i spend at least 30-45 minutes stretching and the other 15-30 warming up. warm up first. then stretch.


----------



## savior (Apr 5, 2007)

no you dont need to do a split


----------



## thaistyle (Apr 6, 2007)

Splits are not required to do a head kick with power.  The main stretches for legs that I use are the lunge stretch or front split, hamstring stretch and something for the hips.  Definitely work on total body flexibility.


----------



## Giorgio (Apr 12, 2007)

45 minutes of stretching? wow. I would always say to err on the side of caution, but I've never done that much. about 10 minutes works fine, usually, but if you want to be very thorough, or you're specifically working on high kicks, then go for it. DON'T underestimate the importance of stretching though. Absolutely any muscle you miss out could become very sore if you don't.

One that's often missed is abdominal twists. Once I missed doing those and after a few rounds of sparring in which I was hooking quite a lot, it was really starting to show. Be safe!


----------



## CoastalThai (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey,

One good website someone posted on another thread i started had some real good stretches which show you everything.

It has beginner stretches and more advanced ones.
Although i do believe it is lacking and even as a beginner you should work on lunge stretchs like THAISTYLE has mentioned, also go for groin stretches (sit with your feet together and push your knees to the ground and/or push your head into your toes.

I also love this one i do which really warms and limbers your legs up for further stretching.
1. lay on your back and raise one knee to your chest (chicken wing your leg)
2. pull that knee in hard and feel the stretch for 10seconds (keep you butt to the floor)
3. VERY slowly with the the hand on the same side, pull your knee around in an outside circular motion and hold it on the widest position for 10seconds
4. rotate it VERY slowly back to the start position then across your other leg so you feel it in your butt for 10 seconds.
5. return it back to the start and then to the ground
6. DO THE OTHER LEG!

Remember if it hurts, release a little and continue.

www.combatfitness.co.uk

check it out!!!


----------

